# Used Kayak Trailer Opinion Needed



## Aggie01

Found a used Malone Micro Sport Two Kayak Trailer on Craigslist. Don't know much about kayak trailers. Is $1200 a fair price for this type of trailer?

Thanks


----------



## Bigkidneys

I converted two jet ski trailers into kayak trailers for way cheaper and that included fabbing one to hold two yaks by adding a cage. I suggest looking for a jet ski trailer or even a harbor freight utility trailer that can easily be modded into a trailer to carry a few yaks.


----------



## EasySailing

I picked up a small open utility trailer at Lowes for just over $400. Was easy to adapt to my small kayaks using 2x4s.


----------



## givnupfreshwater

Bigkidneys said:


> I converted two jet ski trailers into kayak trailers for way cheaper and that included fabbing one to hold two yaks by adding a cage. I suggest looking for a jet ski trailer or even a harbor freight utility trailer that can easily be modded into a trailer to carry a few yaks.


How about a picture of the converted trailer?


----------



## LiLBlue

My converted 5x8




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBbrewer

Austin Kayak has them new for $1493.10 that is with no tax and free shipping. Just FYI.

Actualy $1520.09 with thoes exact mounts.


----------



## Jason

Aggie01 said:


> Found a used Malone Micro Sport Two Kayak Trailer on Craigslist. Don't know much about kayak trailers. Is $1200 a fair price for this type of trailer?
> 
> Thanks


I think 1200 is a bit much fer what little is on that trailer. Check craigslist and find a trailer fer a few hundred and convert it the way you see fit. That way you can build it based on your needs....:thumbup: If you aren't real "crafty" then keep searching or look at prior kayak trailer builds on here and get ideas/places to buy.....:thumbsup: Good luck on your journey!


----------



## NoMoSurf

Yep. I'm not familiar with that brand. But I bought a single Jetski trailer for $300 and moved the bunks to one side. I bought a second set of bunk hardware at 
Academy for about $70. I then cut 4 new bunks from some pressure treated 2x4's and covered with blue outdoor carpet. Whole project cost me about $400..

If you are not crafty as stated above, I'm sure someone on the forum would be willing to help. I'll help but I'm in Montgomery. Glad to help if you are willing to drive.


----------



## Aggie01

NoMoSurf said:


> Yep. I'm not familiar with that brand. But I bought a single Jetski trailer for $300 and moved the bunks to one side. I bought a second set of bunk hardware at
> Academy for about $70. I then cut 4 new bunks from some pressure treated 2x4's and covered with blue outdoor carpet. Whole project cost me about $400..
> 
> If you are not crafty as stated above, I'm sure someone on the forum would be willing to help. I'll help but I'm in Montgomery. Glad to help if you are willing to drive.


 
Thanks for the offer, unfortunately, I am now in Gainesville, FL. Thanks again


----------



## It'll Fish

Bought a small truck and had to come up with a way to carry a 14ft Pro Angler in a 6ft bed and didn't have a receiver hitch. 
It's built out of aluminum screen room material and 3in pvc, I mounted a small piece of angle to the fender wells were it slides under them and pins hold it in place. After a launch I pull the pins and slide it in about 3 ft out of the way,I also built it so I can easily mount it on a trailer so I can haul it and store it. If your wondering how strong it is, i can put all of my 200lbs on the very end. And you can pick it up with one hand.


----------



## LiLBlue

I just added the 3" PVC today also. Makes a huge difference in loading and unloading


----------



## Aggie01

Aggie01 said:


> Found a used Malone Micro Sport Two Kayak Trailer on Craigslist. Don't know much about kayak trailers. Is $1200 a fair price for this type of trailer?
> 
> Thanks


This guy selling trailer is willing to negotiate, any thoughts on what you would pay for this trailer?


----------

